# Current "Robin Hood" merchandise from The Disney Store!  :)



## Fluffy Fox (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello,

The following is the url for the "Robin Hood" items that are currently available at The Disney Store, and when I say "Robin Hood", I do mean the 1973, animated version....featuring...._foxes_!

https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=robin hood

The items and their prices are as follows:

1.) Robin Hood Plush (Medium) = $12.99
2.) Robin Hood and Maid Marian Doll Set (Disney Designer Fairytale Collection) = $129.95 (Dream fuel for _me_, fur SHURR!)
3.) Maid Marian Robin Hood Plush (Medium) = $12.99
4.) Robin Hood DVD & Digital Copy = $16.95
5.) Robin Hood Blu-ray and DVD Combo Pack = $19.95

Well, that's about it, but at least The Disney Store isn't _ignoring_ one of their coolest all-animal movies ever!


----------

